# Madcow detailing products



## rjg-vrs (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi I have been looking at buying some products from mad cow just wondering if anyone uses anything from them and if it's any good


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

rjg-vrs said:


> Hi I have been looking at buying some products from mad cow just wondering if anyone uses anything from them and if it's any good


I used their shampoo a while ago, nothing special and I wouldd't really say it was impressive.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Not sure what they're like now but I tried they're stuff a while ago and wasn't too pleased to be honest. I had a sample of their coco glaze and loved it so ordered a big bottle but it was a different colour and smell and didn't work anywhere near as good, I complained and they sent me out another one which was another different colour and smell and didn't work the same. Also tried the ultra violet qd which didn't seem to bad but based on my experience with them over the coco glaze situation I decided I would never use them again.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I used their dashboard cleaner and it left a good Matt finish


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I've tried quite a few, nothing wowed me. Better products available at very similar prices


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

scene tax


----------



## rjg-vrs (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm coming away from auto finesse for my own reasons what stuff would you say is worth a look?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm really enjoying Adams products from prestige car care. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I find having different products from different brands work well for me but if you want to stick to one brand bilt hamber is definitely worth looking at.


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

I was under the impression they were another 'rebrand' range. As above, everything I've used of Bilt Hambers has impressed me, their autofoam and Korrosol especially are fantastic although I still find myself coming back to my old standbys, Autoglym, Meguiars, Poorboys for a lot of stuff too.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Chino said:


> I was under the impression they were another 'rebrand' range. As above, everything I've used of Bilt Hambers has impressed me, their autofoam and Korrosol especially are fantastic although I still find myself coming back to my old standbys, Autoglym, Meguiars, Poorboys for a lot of stuff too.


Blast from the past, Chino off CCUK??! :doublesho


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

davies20 said:


> Blast from the past, Chino off CCUK??! :doublesho


Haha the very same


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Chino said:


> Haha the very same


Cor'blimey! Remember bumping into you at a few meets back in t'day!


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

I'll second the Adams range, so far from what I have used, none of the products have over inflated duibility claims like some other products we have used in the past, they do exactly what they say on the label. Downside is they are a bit pricey


----------



## roryb1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

I use MadCow and have done for about a year now. I’m very happy with the products and leave a good finish


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

roryb1985 said:


> I use MadCow and have done for about a year now. I'm very happy with the products and leave a good finish


Where do you get them from? I only like to buy the odd bottle at a time, so like to do most of my shopping on ebay etc. But theyre quite rare/expensive on there.


----------



## roryb1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

Fairtony said:


> Where do you get them from? I only like to buy the odd bottle at a time, so like to do most of my shopping on ebay etc. But theyre quite rare/expensive on there.


I buy mine from Madcow themselves. Got good discounts online at the moment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roryb1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have used their Mango Sauce & Ultra Violet QD - but as the others have said on here they didn't wow me. Nothing bad about their products either. Better out there for the price

DetailedOnline have a very good range and are all very good products

Prices are very good too :thumb:


----------

